
Scholarships for the Consensys Blockchain Developer Bootcamp - shawkisukkar
We&#x27;ve got 10 Blockchain Development Bootcamp scholarships (program cost is $985 USD per student) from ConsenSys to give to coders via Brainia!<p>The Bootcamp provides learning through multi-modal content, assignments, and hands-on projects, access to mentors and course creators, and networking opportunities.<p>You&#x27;ll have extra support from Brainia and Blockchain Acceleration Foundation (BAF) for mentorship, extra curriculum, hands-on projects, and opportunities!<p>If you are interested in the scholarship you can apply from the link here:<p>Apply:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;forms.gle&#x2F;aUamfffksGGrcrvFA<p>More details can be founded here:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;consensys.net&#x2F;academy&#x2F;bootcamp&#x2F;
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;courses.consensys.net&#x2F;courses&#x2F;blockchain-developer-bootcamp-registration-2020
======
batt4good
Blockchain "skills" effectively have almost zero value in the current climate.

I used to consult directly with Consensys and the like of Protocol Labs etc,
been involved in Eth for a long time. Blockchain dev in 2020 is effectively
useless...

Please use your time and money to learn something useful, don't give your
money / time to these scammers ;) .

~~~
companyhen
[https://defipulse.com](https://defipulse.com) would like a word with you

